

JSI: small JavaScript interpreter in pure C suitable for embedding - blacksqr
http://jsish.sourceforge.net/

======
pavlov
There's also Samsung's new JavaScript engine "JerryScript":

[http://samsung.github.io/jerryscript/](http://samsung.github.io/jerryscript/)

It is truly tiny:

* Can work in less than 64kB RAM

* Doesn't need a full-blown operating system because necessary runtime components (such as libc functions) are provided by JerryScript itself

------
andrewchambers
I think duktape is great [http://duktape.org/](http://duktape.org/).

I ran into some issues when trying to use clojurescript with it though.

------
dvh
[http://mujs.com/](http://mujs.com/) \- MuJS is a lightweight Javascript
interpreter designed for embedding in other software to extend them with
scripting capabilities. It is written in portable C and implements ECMAScript
as specified by ECMA-262.

~~~
fortytw2
AGPLv3 licensed? Not really usable for embedding in software..

~~~
abetusk
Why not?

~~~
fortytw2
Because your embedded software has to be AGPLv3 licensed as well, a deal
breaker for many people, myself included.

~~~
abetusk
For this use case, AGPLv3 is likely no more restrictive than the GPL.

------
buserror
Now that LuaJIT future is getting a bit hazy, it migth be time to consider
switching over to a small JS for embedding.

For many. many years I used spidermonkey from mozilla (and it's descendants),
but it's no longer small at all, the footprint is pretty big nowadays.

------
pedalpete
This looks really interesting, though the last update was over a year ago. I"m
curious, would it be more efficient to use JSI instead of Node on embedded
platforms? Or is there another purpose it serves?

------
TheCams
Anyone used one of these as a scripting system for a game engine? I'm still
wondering if I should use duktape/MuJS or simply LUA.

